

Ask HN: Can’t we define a new e-mail standard with Facebook’s features? - 3rd3

Features like groups, events, pinwalls, photo albums, likes, friends/contacts but also collaborative editing, versioning, chatting channels and voting come to mind.<p>I’m wondering what are the hurdles to define such an "e-mail 2.0" standard.
======
kylesethgray
I think before we define a _new_ email standard, that there should be an email
standard in the first place. So many clients treat email differently:

* quote levels increasing or not

* how to format the date of the previous message

* whether or not you attach the original files when replying

* how to format the headers signatures of the emails

* where attachments are, i.e. inline or as an extra

* read receipts

on and on.

------
frm1001xplrr
Tried and failed, unfortunately:
[http://support.google.com/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108...](http://support.google.com/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1083134)

------
greenyoda
Groups: You can create a "group" with regular e-mail using a mailing list.

Events: Many corporate e-mail systems (e.g., Outlook) already have a meeting
invitation function (accept, reject, reschedule, see people's free time slots,
etc.).

Pinwalls, photo albums, likes, friends: If I really wanted those integrated
into my e-mail workflow, I'd be a Facebook user. Why should they be part of
regular e-mail?

Once you've added all those features, don't you really have a Facebook clone
rather than an e-mail system?

------
smartwater
Can you explain in more detail?

~~~
angersock
It'll be like the email everyone knows and loves, _but social_!

~~~
reubeningber
Isn't email inherently social?

------
orangethirty
I'm working on that. The standard API is currently being designed.

------
bjackman
<https://tent.io/> ?

